# Christmas Butts



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

On at 0300. Should finish round 1600.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

What you feeding? An army?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Family and such.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

A friend of mine (gone now) used to cater and said one butt would serve 10 people. Looks like you're good for 20. (I did the math myself.)


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

First one came off at 13 hours [email protected] Second off at 16 hours same temp. Hard to beat a juicy piece of hawg....


----------

